# Welche Sprache für Webentwicklung soll ich nehmen?



## -Stiggi- (31. Dezember 2010)

So ich habe vor einem viertel Jahr angefangen mit HTML, kann es und möchte euch nun um einen Rat bitten!

Ich habe den Schwerpunkt Informatik in der Schule gewählt (8.Klasse). 

Im folgenden Jahr werde ich HTML vertieft mit unserem Fachlehrer durchnehmen.

Da mir aber HTML nicht "reicht" um eine " einigermaßen vernünftige" Homepage zu gestalten,
Frage ich mich nun Was ich jetzt für eine Programmiersprache wählen soll.

Außerdem kenne ich mich gut mit Buttons etc. aus und würde mich auch interessieren Banner zu machen.

Leider weiß ich noch nicht wie ich ein Style Sheet mache und würde auch gerne dies wissen!

Ich bitte um _*zahlreiche*_ und _*"hilfreiche"*_ Antworten

MFG Stiggi


----------



## Goyle 2010 (31. Dezember 2010)

Um HTML kommst du nicht rum.

Um Dynamische Inhalte wiedergeben zu können und mit Datenbanken arbeiten zu können, empfehle ich PHP mit dem Tutorial von PHP-Einfach

Stylesheets brauchst du auch nur, wenn du mehrere Seiten hast, die die gleiche Formatierung haben sollen (Schriftgröße, Ausrichtung usw.) Dazu benutzt du einfach das HTML-Seminar CSS Tutorial

Was eher unwichtig ist, ist Java Script. Oftmals verwirrt es nur, und es hat keine großen Vorteile gegenüber PHP.

HTML Inhalte die du kennen solltest:

Formulare (denn mit PHP kannst du einen loginbereich machen wofür du die brauchst)
Tabellen (PHP hat soweit ich weiß keinen Code für Tabellen)
Bilder u. Grafiken verlinken usw.

Mfg

Goyle2010


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2010)

Falls dein Lehrer dir gesagt hat, dass HMTL eine Programmiersprache ist kriegste 10€ von mir, wenn du ihm für so viel Blödheit eine auf's Maul haust.

HTML oder XHTML, PHP, CSS und auch Javascript sind wohl die 4 Säulen des Internetauftrittes, mit denen du dich auseinander setzten solltest.



> Was eher unwichtig ist, ist Java Script. Oftmals verwirrt es nur, und es hat keine großen Vorteile gegenüber PHP.



Was für ein Müll.



> Stylesheets brauchst du auch nur, wenn du mehrere Seiten hast, die die gleiche Formatierung haben sollen



Oder ganz einfach wenn du sauber und effektiv arbeiten willst.

Für Webanwendungen kannste dir ja mal Java oder auch C# anschauen, wenn du wirklich programmieren willst.

Ich gehe mal eher davon aus, dass in dir der Webdsigner brodelt und nicht der Informatiker. Was ja auch nicht wirklich schlecht ist. 

Und gut dass du mit Grafiken gut umgehen kannst. Mir kommt es nämlich so

vor als ob in Zeiten von Web 2.0 es nur noch auf pew pew und bling bling ankommt.

Das Gestalten einer Website ist oftmals um einiges schwerer als die technische Schicht dahinter.

Wenn du dann mal etwas sicherer bist kannste dich ja auch mal mit dem Thema Flash auseinander setzen, auch wenn IPhone- und IPadbesitzer das nicht so toll finden werden. ^^






> Im folgenden Jahr werde ich HTML vertieft mit unserem Fachlehrer durchnehmen.



Wenn ihr das wirklich vertieft im Informatikkurs macht, dann ist euer Lehrer wirklich eine Pfeife.


----------



## Zukane (31. Dezember 2010)

Autsch wirklich toller Lehrer ... NOT

HTML und CSS sind die Grundlagen würde ich sagen.

PHP für Formulare, Kommentare, Foren etc.


Ajhre und HTML? Naja HTML finde ich hat man in 1-2 Wochen drauf ;D


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Lern PHP, wenn du bei der Webentwicklung bleiben und schnelle Erfolge willst. Wenn es etwas mehr sein darf, lern C# und schau dir dann bezüglich Web ASP.NET an, wobei ich dir ganz stark ASP.NET MVC anstelle Webforms ans Herz legen würde. Bei PHP kannst du direkt mit Web einsteigen, denn dafür ist es nun mal gedacht, bei ASP.NET solltest du Kenntnisse in einer .NET-Sprache haben, bevor du anfängst. Ich empfehle hier ganz klar C#. Oder, du schaust dir eben Java an. Da kann ich nicht soviel zu sagen. Wir haben in der Schule nur etwas Webentwicklung mit Java Servlets gemacht. Erinnert irgendwie an ASP.NET MVC, wobei das nicht verwundert, da die eh voneinander abkupfern. MS allerdings bei weitem mehr als Sun.


----------



## -Stiggi- (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke erstmal für die hilfreichen Antworten!

Soll ich um PHP oder C# ein Buch zur Hilfe nehmen? oder ein Tutorial? ( bitte Vorschläge)

Also dass ich mehr der Webentwickler bin mag sein, aber bis jetzt hatten wir Office-Programme (Textdukomente,Präsentationen,Calc, und Datenbanken).
Note: 1-2 (leider wegen einer 4 nur eine 2)  im Informatikunterricht.
Wir werden Im 9. Schuljahr HTML und im 10. Schuljahr Roboter programmieren.
Ich werde mich im Fach Informatik anstrengen um dann später im IT-Bereich zu arbeiten!

Macht mir bitte noch ein paar Vorschläge! _*Danke*_


----------



## Goyle 2010 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe PHP mit dem Tutorial von php-einfach.net gelernt. 

JavaScript gibts coole Bücher. C# lässt sich auch besser durch ein Buch lernen.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2010)

-Stiggi- schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die hilfreichen Antworten!
> 
> Soll ich um PHP oder C# ein Buch zur Hilfe nehmen? oder ein Tutorial? ( bitte Vorschläge)
> 
> ...



Man findet für PHP als auch C# viele Tutorials im Internet. Ich persönlich finde ein Buch immer besser. Für C# findest du hier zwei kostenlose Bücher, die ich dir ans Herz legen möchte:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook

Insbesondere halt das Visual C# 2010. Auch ein Javascript-Buch findest du unter dem Link. Javascript ist wie bereits erwähnt wurde Pflicht, egal, ob du jetzt PHP oder C# wählst. Bei ASP.NET hast du den Vorteil, dass es vieles gibt, was "out of the box" schon funktioniert. Zum Beispiel Ajax-Funktionalität. Hört sich ganz gut an, ist es an und für sich auch, weil man nicht wirklich Ahnung von Ajax braucht um asynchrone Kommunikation mit dem Server zu implementieren. Das ganze gilt aber nur, so lange es funktioniert. Wenn nicht, dann musst du eben doch wissen, was da jetzt eigentlich im Hintergrund passiert, sonst wirst du böse auf die Schnauze fallen.

Deswegen eben hier mein Rat, auch Javascript anzuschauen. Aber immer erst eines nach dem anderen. Erstmal volle Konzentration auf PHP, oder eben C#. Dann, im Falle von C# eben volle Konzentration auf ASP.NET.
Und hier wie gesagt würde ich ASP.NET MVC empfehlen. Du kannst dir natürlich erst ASP.NET Web Forms anschauen und dann MVC. Und dann würde ich mich auf Javascript stürzen. HTML macht man nebenbei.
CSS geht auch nebenbei, wobei ich hier sagen würde: leicht zu lernen, schwer zu meistern. Es birgt viele Stolperfallen. Gott sei Dank hab ich damit nicht soviel am Hut. Ich bin eben Programmierer und kein Designer und CSS fällt in die Kategorie "Design", mit Programmierung hat das nicht viel zu tun.

Unbedingt analog dazu solltest du dich aber mit Datenbanken auseinandersetzen. Und zwar das relationale Datenbankmodell. Aber nicht etwa Access, nein...beschäftige dich gleich mit mysql oder eben Microsoft SQL Server.
Datenbanken gehören heutzutage nicht nur zu jeder Webanwendung, sie sind vielmehr allgegenwärtig. Es ist absolute Grundvoraussetzung, dass du damit umgehen kannst. Du musst Datenbanken designen können und du musst SQL beherrschen. Für PHP nimmst du mysql und für C#, auch wenn dort mysql möglich wäre, würde ich aber eher Microsoft SQL Server Express empfehlen, was du kostenlos downloaden kannst.

Als Entwicklungsumgebung holst du dir Visual Studio 2010 Express um dein Buch durchzugehen und dann, wenn es mit Web losgeht, Visual Studio 2010 Web Developer. Auch beides kostenlos.
Für Java wäre Eclipse eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung. Es gibt aber auch gute Alternativen, wie NetBeans. Eclipse und NetBeans taugen auch für PHP. Aber vielleicht gibt es hier auch besseres. Von PHP hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung.
Kurz mal angefangen und dann aber für mich entschieden, dass mich das nicht wirklich weiter bringt im Leben.

Ein Javabuch findest du im Link übrigens auch.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (31. Dezember 2010)

Und mit Linux kann man im IT Bereich sicherlich auch was mit anfangen.


----------



## -Stiggi- (31. Dezember 2010)

_*DANKE*_ erstmal für die Hilfe!

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe soll ich diese Reihenfolge vornehmen:

-> PHP mit Buch oder  PHP Tutorial
-> C# mit Buch
-> ASP.NET   mit ???
-> MySQL mit Buch 
-> nebenbei HTMl, CSS mit HTML+CSS Tutorial
-> Javascript mit Buch

Womit soll ich Stylesheets lernen/üben ? Es wäre nett wenn mir das einer güste erklären würde...
denn von CSS habe ich noch nicht viel Ahnung. (ansonsten Tutorial)

MFG -Stiggi-


----------



## Goyle 2010 (31. Dezember 2010)

CSS Tutorial auf HTML-Seminar (sehr gut erklärt mit beispielen usw.)

PHP Bücher gibts oft direkt in Verbindung mit MySQL Büchern. Ansonsten ist auch bei php-einfach.net ein MySQL Tutorial dabei.


----------

